# Queen of Kings Ladies King Mackerel Tournament



## JoeZ

<SPAN lang=EN><P align=left>We are excited to announce that Beaches Tanning Salon and Hot Spots Bait & Tackle, both in Gulf Breeze, will be the co-title sponsors for the 20090 Queen of Kings Ladies King Mackerel Tournament on *May 29 and 30.*<P align=left>The second-annual event is returning to Paradise Bar & Grill and we look forward to having you join us, whether it?s fishing or just to enjoy the weigh in. <P align=left>We would like to invite you to enter the event, have fun on the water and promote the sport of fishing among women. <P align=left>The details are simple, it?s a *$150 entry fee per boat *with king mackerel as the primary target. Largest fish wins. Men may captain and crew the boat as long as the lady is the one that reels the fish in. There is no limit to the number of lady anglers per vessel. There will be a guaranteed minimum of *$2,000 for first place *with the potential for that to increase. There also will be optional cash awards and other great prizes and giveaways during the event.<P align=left>The captain?s meeting will be Friday May 29 beginning at 6:30 p.m. at Paradise. Once the rules are read and all questions are satisfied, there will be a sign out and you may begin fishing immediately. Weigh-in will be from 3 to 7:30 p.m. Saturday May 30 with the awards to follow.<P align=left>Complete rules and event details will be posted shortly on our Web site at www.saltwater-events.com.<SPAN lang=EN><P align=center>Prizes*<P align=center>1st:* $2,000 ? guaranteed!!*<P align=center>2nd: *$1,250* <P align=center>*3rd: *$750* 
<P align=center>*4th:* $500* <P align=center>*5th:* Prize pack*<P align=center>*based on 30 boats, <P align=center>Anglertube.com video bonus<P align=left>Largest fish brought to the scales with video gets a free Flip camera<P align=center>Optional awards<P align=center>$200, $100 and $50: 
50/30/20 split Less 10%.<P align=center>Details<P align=left>WHERE: Paradise Bar & Grill, Pensacola Beach<P align=left>CAPTAIN'S MEETING: 6:30 p.m. Friday May 29. <P align=left>FISHING: Checkout at Meeting. No lines out. <P align=left>SCALES: 3 to 7:30 p.m. Saturday May 30.<P align=center>Info<P align=left>Call (850) 516-0709 or go to www.saltwater-events.com


----------



## dantheman

Joe, Team Over The Edge (Ladies) will see you at the Tournament.:clap


----------



## John B.

i'm on dock crew!... gonna be a blast!!!


----------



## JoeZ

As much fun as the tournament anglers had last year, I think this year's dock crew will be having a good time.


----------



## JoeZ

Bump! 

I'll have registration forms and (hopefully) tournament books at tonight's Hook, Line & Sinker Seminar at Flounder's 6:30 to 8.


----------



## Brad King

I sure hate I have to miss it his year, Have a redfish tournament same day:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead. 

Go get em POPS!!!!!


----------



## JoeZ

Brad,

You can still come party the night before and you guys will be done well before scales close. Cruise on down and join the post-party.

Also, books are in GBB&T and Hot Spots B&T. I'll have them in Pensacola tomorrow as well as Navarre, FWB and Destin.


----------



## SheYakFishr

DANGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG........


----------



## dolphin850

What's the boat count so far?


----------



## JoeZ

> *dolphin850 (5/15/2009)*What's the boat count so far?


Two checks in hand with a few dozen commitments.

You saw the captain's meeting last year, everyone signs up at the last minute.


----------



## Strictly Bizness

Team Hit Man will be there Joe.


----------



## JoeZ

See you there Shane.


----------



## JoeZ

Wow.

Anybody ever heard of the Sauce Boss? He'll be playing for the captain's meeting Friday and Saturday weigh in.

It's a treat. Good eats as well.

<U>http://cdbaby.com/mp3lofi/sauceboss6-06.m3u</U>

http://www.sauceboss.com/


----------



## JoeZ

Quick question, anybody who is interested in fishing this but might not have a lady crew or has room for a few more, the women from Cat Country (Dana Cervantes, JJ Waters and Wendy from 1620 AM) are wanting to fish but boyfriends and husbands have other obligations.

Anybody need a crew, they have the entry fee covered the rest is up to decide between y'all. Let me know and see you there.


----------



## FishnLane

Working on it....more later


----------



## JoeZ

60 hours to go!!

I think I might have the Cat Country girls a ride. Thanks guys.


----------



## Realtor

Looks like team Fat Jax is in, see ya friday evening, Joe.

Jim


----------



## JoeZ

Good deal Jim.

Maybe y'all improve on that monster from last year.


----------



## Jamielu

Hey Joe!!! Looks like FishNLane, On the Rocks (Mrs. Ultralite) and I are in - Realtorand Hired Hand havestepped up to take us out!!:letsparty:letsparty

See y'all tomorrow!!:toast


----------



## JoeZ

Sweet!!! Jim might bring me something in the double digits this year!


----------



## JoeZ

Don't forget to take your video cameras on the boat.

There's a bonus prize sponsored by anglertube.com for the largest fish weighed in with video evidence. Free to enter the bonus, just have to register with the site.

Details here: http://saltwater-events.com/queen_of_kings_ladies_king_mackerel_tournament

Check out the site here: http://www.anglertube.com/fishing/videos.jsp


----------



## Speckulator

How many entered so far????????? I have charters in LA......

George


----------



## JoeZ

I think there's 8 checks in hand and a lot of commitments.

Lots of calls today about it so should be a good turnout.


----------



## Tide In Knots

We'rein on Hitman.


----------



## JoeZ

The weather is here, wish you were beautiful.<PRE>*TONIGHT*</PRE><PRE>WEST WINDS AROUND 10 KNOTS BECOMING NORTH AFTER MIDNIGHT.</PRE><PRE>SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS SMOOTH TO A LIGHT CHOP.</PRE><PRE>*SATURDAY*</PRE><PRE>NORTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING WEST AROUND 10 KNOTSIN THE AFTERNOON. </PRE><PRE>SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS ALIGHT CHOP.</PRE>


----------



## amberj

I am damn sure gonna try and make weigh in tomorrow afternoon. Dont have anything else really planned to do for my birthday and the weigh in sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## JoeZ

I run drinking tournaments with a fishing problem!

Also, Paradise is offering a 10% discount for anyone associated with the tournament who needs a room either night.

Cheaper than a DUI!


----------



## Jamielu

Gettin' ready to leave Baton Rouge and head your way!!! See everyone tonite!:letsdrink:letsparty


----------



## JoeZ

Jamie,

Just for you, I'm rocking the pirate eye patch!


----------



## Jamielu

I'll be lookin'! See ya soon!


----------



## FishnLane

Just returned from Cap't meeting. Great event, good food, terrific music. NOW the GAME IS ON>>>>


----------



## FishinFreak

My ears are still ringing. Where the hell was False Albicore Dan?


----------



## Jamielu

Dan's a No Show - thought that was him in the miller lite getup, but I was wrong (some other fruitcake - kinda scary!), we'll see if he shows tomorrow.....plink plink plink (Lane!)...see you in the morning!


----------



## Jamielu

BTW - Nice eye patch, Joe! Quite fashionable!


----------



## Jamielu

> *www.fishing (5/29/2009)*i know some of you might think im an asshole but
> 
> i wish i would have seen this earlier.I would have taken the needed crew out in a heartbeat.paid entry just had to drive the boat and put em on king mackeral.maybe next year i guess.




So Willstein.........where ya been for the last month since this was posted?okeoke Maybe you can get a crew together and come whoop up on everybody that's fishing......NEXT YEAR!!! And as far as that first sentence in your quote.....if the shoe fits...........:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil


----------



## FishinFreak

Domo Arigato Miller Lite Roboto...


----------



## Jamielu

Feedin' line, feedin' line, feedin' line ..............not a keeper. Gonna keep trollin' :doh


----------



## FishinFreak

"some of you might think im an asshole"...





YEP!!!


----------



## Ultralite

Ummmmmm, If the shoe fits........................


----------

